# Towing



## surftuff (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, New to the site and in a week will be a 2006 31 RQS owner ,we having been searching for a year for this trailer ,my question is I have a 2001 ford f150 4x4 5.4 v8 3.55 axle ,the tables read 7700 to 8300lbs (not even the Ford dealer can pin down the numbers),If I install airbags or helper springs that only engage when weight is applied will I be able to tow this TT ( we are not settling for anything but the 31RQS wife loves the white cabinets ,sons love bunks and I like the full shower plus all the room for surfboards down below). My longest trip will be 10 hours from the Jersey shore to Niagra falls I am not sure if there are any mountains in the way, but all I need is one year with this truck then I will be looking for some more American horses to put in the coral (larger truck).I am a Tug Boat Captain who has towed thousands of tons of cargo around the world but when it comes to this TT stuff there is no solid data or info for towing.I would appreciate any solid info from seasoned Outbackers.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the site! The short answer I believe you'll get from most will be something along the lines of---yes, you can tow it. But it won't be very safe and you won't like how it feels. If you're settled on the 31RQS, you'll want to take the plunge and upgrade your truck. You'll be very glad you did---especially for the added safety.

I would add my own personal experience again, but the question of "can I tow it with this" has come up quite a bit lately and I've shared probably more than my fair share.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have an 03 F150 not 4x4 5.4L 3.55 and I tow a 26 footer without a slide; I would not want to tow more, not 31 feet + much heavier. Yes, it will tow it, but your payload will be maxed out. You need a bigger truck 3/4 ton if you can afford it.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you look at the driver side door jam, you'll find a sticker that has the maximum gross vehicle weight and maximum axle weights. Those weights tell you much you can haul, i.e. bricks in the box.

Towing, however, is dependent on engine size, type transmission, and differential ratio. If you go to your user's manual, there should be a chart where you can determine your max gross combined vehicle weight (tow weight), i.e. the combined weight of your vehicle and whatever you are towing.

However, I wouldn't tow a 31' with an F-150 regardless of whether or not it is within hitch weight and tow weight stated maximums. Air bags, timbrens, extra springs, chipping, yada, yada, yada, do not change the stickered maximum weights. However, that is my opinion. This topic is a hot button issue on almost all rv forums and there are strong opinions on both sides. It seems to be a very gray area with regard to law.


----------



## surftuff (Apr 17, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for the input, I hope this site does'nt close, It has been a wealth of information before my purchase, I think I am borrwing the inlaws truck or sons 350 van and to get the tt to my home and try to convince the misses on a bigger truck next year( maybe a short bare knuckle ride will convince her







). It amazes me of the unwritten laws of TT and towing on the roads I have been thru numerous truck specs on my vehicle alone and none of them are dead on, close friends who are car dealers and camper dealers not just sales people ,but friends,all with different add ons and opinions.With that said ,We are all much safer at sea then on the roads.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

and wheelbase is another critical factor that does not seem to come up:
For the first 110" of wheelbase, this allows you 20' of trailer.
For each additional 4" of wheelbase, this gets you 1' more of trailer.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a 3/4 ton Dodge RAM and am pulling a 250RS. Last year we made a trip to Niagra Falls from Lancaster, PA and northern PA had a lot of mountains. At the highest point, which I believe was somewhere in Tioga County, the truck did OK, but, it seemed to struggle - even with a Hemi and 3.73 gears. Personally, with something that big, I would tend to lean towards bigger TV.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

And, if you plan to come out west..... Well, let's just say that I see a lot of burned spots along the road near mountain summits.... We have Mountains!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As a former owner of an 07 31RQS, I'm just gonna put myself out there and say it.......NO WAY should you try to tow that 31RQS with a 1/2 ton truck! Had a 27RSDS, prior to that, and moved up to a Dodge 2500 Cummins diesel.......THE BEAST!! Seriously, I see people towing big trailers with inadequate vehicles, inadequate equipment (weight distribution bars, sway, etc. ARE important), and putting their kids in there and taking off. 
When I was at the RV dealership, Monday, I saw somebody hooking up to a 25' trailer with a small SUV. I just shuddered!!
Dealers will tell you ANYTHING, or most will, because they want to make a sale.
Please stay safe. It may cost a good bit for the proper equipment, but you can't replace a life.
Good luck, and welcome to camping!
Darlene


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

X2 on what mountainlady56 stated. I towed a 210Rs from NY to Yellowstone with a 1/2 ton GMC. As I had no problems with stability or safety, I struggled with each long climb and was sure I was going to leave my tranny at one of the many mountain passes. When I arrived home I traded in my 1/2 ton for a 2500 Crew Cab Diesel. After another summer towing I was amazed with the difference. This summer's plans are from NY to AK, with visits to both Banff and Jasper.

Enough of my ramblings. I just wanted to say, "No Way" would I consider towing a 31' with a 1/2 ton (not safe). Also, I would not be comfortable towing with a van. They do not have the wheel base nor are they designed for heavy towing.

Good Luck and safe travels!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm pulled a 260FL with a half ton last year. 785 lbs of tongue and about 6800lbs of trailer. How did I do







, well we are all still here and I now have a new TV a 2500.








Do the right thing. I believe I got lucky!
Pat.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I towed my 25RSS with a 1/2 ton Dodge. Dealer told me it would do just fine. It barely made 60 miles/hr on flat terrain with gas pedal all the way to floor. After an 800 miles trip the transmission blew. Odometer read 49K.

I bit the bullet for a 3/4 ton diesel and been a happy camper ever since. Even so, first thing I did with the diesel was to install a transmission cooler before I hooked up the trailer to it.


----------



## surftuff (Apr 17, 2011)

Well gottta get it home someway so "a slow steady pace wins the race" I am using this TT to hide from work, looking for a campsite with no cell phone signal,leave it there ,sell my cream puff of a truck and look for a bigger rig ,everything around here is beat up landscaper trucks,I gotta head west to truck country. I wouldnt dare ask the ford, chevy, dodge conundrum.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I wouldnt dare ask the ford, chevy, dodge conundrum


They are all good -- they wouldn't be in business if they weren't. Overall (talking diesels here) the Ford has the most capacity, the Chevy has the best transmission, and the Dodge the best engine. All of them are fine vehicles. The best possible vehicle would be a Ford with an Allison and a Cummins.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

surftuff said:


> Well gottta get it home someway so "a slow steady pace wins the race" I am using this TT to hide from work, looking for a campsite with no cell phone signal,leave it there ,sell my cream puff of a truck and look for a bigger rig ,everything around here is beat up landscaper trucks,I gotta head west to truck country. I wouldnt dare ask the ford, chevy, dodge conundrum.


We all have strong opinions/loyalties there....








I strongly recommend that you test drive all 3 and pick what works best for you.

Regarding getting it home, home for calm weather. Keep it under 45mph which means side roads. Take care and drive safe.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a 03 150 5.4 with the 3.55 gears pulling a 26rss. It was all that truck wanted IMO. If you bumped up to 4.10 gears it might help a little. What I ended up doing was selling my 2003 150 and added about 2500 bucks to it and got a 2000 F-250 with a diesel. Yes its over kill for my camper but it tows alot better and now if I want to up grade I can. My truck is my 3rd vehicle so its not a everyday driver for me. I would say You need more Truck

Duane


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

surftuff said:


> Hi everyone, New to the site and in a week will be a 2006 31 RQS owner ,we having been searching for a year for this trailer ,my question is I have a 2001 ford f150 4x4 5.4 v8 3.55 axle ,the tables read 7700 to 8300lbs (not even the Ford dealer can pin down the numbers),If I install airbags or helper springs that only engage when weight is applied will I be able to tow this TT ( we are not settling for anything but the 31RQS wife loves the white cabinets ,sons love bunks and I like the full shower plus all the room for surfboards down below). My longest trip will be 10 hours from the Jersey shore to Niagra falls I am not sure if there are any mountains in the way, but all I need is one year with this truck then I will be looking for some more American horses to put in the coral (larger truck).I am a Tug Boat Captain who has towed thousands of tons of cargo around the world but when it comes to this TT stuff there is no solid data or info for towing.I would appreciate any solid info from seasoned Outbackers.


I have a 2004 F150 4.6 V8 4X4 Ext Cab 3:55 gear. We have just purchased a 2007 23KRS which weighs about 5100 dry. We took our maiden voyage this past weekend in SC and only drove about 70 miles in very high winds down the interstate. Driving does not make me nervous but pulling that trailer with this truck in such strong wind had me on the edge. I was beginning to wonder if I should have bought the trailer. We upgraded from a pop up. Our return trip was pleasant however once the storms had passed. I have too take my time of course but with the 1200 lb weight distribution bars I am pulling with the stock suspension and it is pretty stable.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I started with a 26RS pulling with a 1/2 ton Suburban. Not the best set-up in my opinion. Traded up to a 3/4 with the 8.1L engine. What a difference.

Since I had the TV I moved up to the 31RQS. Even with the 3/4 ton there were times I wasn't sure I had enough TV. I had to make sure I had it loaded correctly and when it wasn't, watch out for tail wagging!

I am concerned you'll experience that with only a 1/2 ton pickup. My advice? New tow vehicle.

Best of luck.

Mark


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

surftuff said:


> Well gottta get it home someway so "a slow steady pace wins the race" I am using this TT to hide from work, looking for a campsite with no cell phone signal,leave it there ,sell my cream puff of a truck and look for a bigger rig ,everything around here is beat up landscaper trucks,I gotta head west to truck country. I wouldnt dare ask the ford, chevy, dodge conundrum.


I had to laugh after reading that one! If you know us and know our history on this you'd laugh too!









If I'm not mistaken that TT is actually about 35' LOA and way too much trailer for your truck.


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

fMy Ford dealer was trying to sell me a F-150 even though I knew I wanted and needed a F-250. He kept saying that is could tow my TT with no problem, and it can if I want to white knuckle it everywhere I go with being at almost max weight all the time. They did have about 300 F-150 on the lot and I had to order my Super Duty, that may have been why they were trying to pressure me with the small truck.

After picking up my 312BH last Monday, I am very glad I got the bigger truck. It sits level with the TT and it is designed to tow heavy and long trailers. I fell very safe in the F-250 and I think I might have regretted getting the F-150 just to save a few $$$. Safety is more important.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> They did have about 300 F-150 on the lot and I had to order my Super Duty


Hmmmmm, I don't know? Ya think?


----------

